# My 185 gallon Malawi tank



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

My first post here, just to show you guys my tank...

Tank #1- 175x60x50 cm 
Tank #2 - 50x50x30 cm 
Sump - 100x30x40 cm

Heaters: Jagger 2 x 300W 
Top off - Osmoregulator Tunze 
Lights: Hailea 4x80W T5 
Main pump - Iwaki MD 40Rx 4500 l/h (connected to 2 SCWDÂ´s)

Fishes...

Tank#1:

Couple Otopharynx lithobates
Couple Aulonocara baenschi benga
Couple Aulonocara maulana 
Couple Aulonocara nyassae
Couple Aulonocara Rubescens
Couple Copadichromis borley â€œKandangoâ€


----------



## herny

wow very nice your link did not go threw but nice fish


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



herny said:


> wow very nice your link did not go threw but nice fish







Can you see it now?

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Mudkicker

Diogo Lopes said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post here, just to show you guys my tank...
> 
> Tank #1- 175x60x50 cm
> Tank #2 - 50x50x30 cm
> Sump - 100x30x40 cm
> 
> Heaters: Jagger 2 x 300W
> Top off - Osmoregulator Tunze
> Lights: Hailea 4x80W T5
> Main pump - Iwaki MD 40Rx 4500 l/h (connected to 2 SCWDÂ´s)
> 
> Fishes...
> 
> Tank#1:
> 
> Couple Otopharynx lithobates
> Couple Aulonocara baenschi benga
> Couple Aulonocara maulana
> Couple Aulonocara nyassae
> Couple Aulonocara Rubescens
> Couple Copadichromis borley â€œKandangoâ€


----------



## jimmie

nice tank I post on comments on youtube,I'm going to set up my 65gl high into a grow out tank,the fish I want can't go into my big tank because they going to be eaten.225gl in wall tank about 50 fish,haps,peacocks, a few fronts,some yellow labs,one white calvus


----------



## DJRansome

The tank is indeed awesome! How long has it been set up? How do you get away with all those pairs?


----------



## jimmie

DJRansome said:


> The tank is indeed awesome! How long has it been set up? How do you get away with all those pairs?


I don't know but it works :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



DJRansome said:


> The tank is indeed awesome! How long has it been set up? How do you get away with all those pairs?


The tank is set up for only a month now and almost all this pairs were put into the tank yesterday!

Here are some more pics...














































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## DJRansome

Ah.  Well Malawi are not pairing fish, each male needs a harem of 2 or more females to spread aggression. Also the peacocks will crossbreed, so fry from Tank #1 cannot be sold or given away. I would remove the females from Tank #1 and add females to Tank #2. Really beautiful tank!!


----------



## joker76

what kind of peacock is the first picture of?the blue one.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



DJRansome said:


> Ah. Well Malawi are not pairing fish, each male needs a harem of 2 or more females to spread aggression. Also the peacocks will crossbreed, so fry from Tank #1 cannot be sold or given away. I would remove the females from Tank #1 and add females to Tank #2. Really beautiful tank!!


The **** on the tank#2 are not from my tank. They were bought in order to find some females for the big male that I have in tank#1.

The presence of the females in tank#1 is not with the objective to breed - just to have the males with some more colour! ThatÂ´s why I have 4 Synodontes.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

joker76 said:


> what kind of peacock is the first picture of?the blue one.


That I really want to know!! IÂ´d put a new post to find out just that!

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## ajbry

Awesome tank.

What kind of substrate, rocks, and plants are in it? I'm liking all of them and would be curious to know.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



ajbry said:


> What kind of substrate, rocks, and plants are in it? I'm liking all of them and would be curious to know.


The substrate is withe sand, the plants are some ValisnÃ©rias (gigantea and nana) and some Anubias. The rocks are basalts from our shore.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## copasetic

Diogo Lopes said:


> joker76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of peacock is the first picture of?the blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> That I really want to know!! IÂ´d put a new post to find out just that!
> 
> Cheers,
> Diogo
Click to expand...

hybrid s.fryeri cross with probably a hansbachi!!!


----------



## mmd

I thought the first pic was a Schiaenochromis Ahli ?


----------



## mmd

forgive my mispelling


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



mmd said:


> I thought the first pic was a Schiaenochromis Ahli ?


Nop! I really donÂ´t know what it is!

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Some more pics...

Schiaenochromis fryeri










Aulonocara maulana










Aulonocara nyassae










Copadichromis borley â€œKandangoâ€


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

After only 12 days of water in the tank the first event - the couple of Labidochromis caeruleus started breading...

The female...










And the male...










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Xenomorph

Diogo Lopes said:


> joker76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of peacock is the first picture of?the blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> That I really want to know!! IÂ´d put a new post to find out just that!
> 
> Cheers,
> Diogo
Click to expand...

Did you find what peacock that was? My first thought was Bi-Colour 500 (Aulonocara Maulana), but not very sure about it.

Very clean setups and I like that you put an effort into setting up some Valisneria in there as well. Good job!


----------



## copasetic

look at it the head it is a s.fryeri exactly!! who knows what type of peacock it hybreed with but cant say that head is a peacock head!!


----------



## eoconnor

Ad Konigs states in his books that Alounacara can get kept in pairs if enough fish are in the tank. He also says that you can keep 4 types without a significant risk in crossbreeding. One's from the jacob group, one from stuart group, one from the 'sand' dwelling group, and I forget the other, I can check when I get home, I just read it last night. Of course the mbuna and fryeri should be harem set ups, but I think the lithobates might be okay as a pair, unless the fryeri get mad at them.

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## copasetic

check again because in my ad konings book he mentions nothing about peacocks in the aquarium and says many times in book that he cant comment on aquarium forms because he only knows wild forms!


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

To avoid crossbreeding I decided to mantain only males in the main tank. Currently I have the following species:

1 Schiaenochromis fryeri (M) 
1 Aulonocara baenschi benga (M) 
1 Aulonocara maulana (M) 
1 Aulonocara nyassae (M) 
1 Aulonocara Rubescens (M) 
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (M) 
1 Aulocara sp (hibrid) (M)
1 Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda"(M) 
1 Metriaclima greshakei (M) 
2 Synodontis njassae 
2 Synodontis multipunctatos 
1 Plecostomus (Red tail)

IÂ´m gonna ad the following specs:

1 Protomela Taiwan reef (M) 
1 Copadichromis cyaneus Likoma F2 (M) 
1 Protomelas marginatus (M)

Here is a pic and vÃ­deo of the Aulonocara Lwanda















Meanwhile IÂ´m gonna try to breed the following specs in a 200x60x30 cm aquarium that I have:

Casal Placidochromis phenochilus 
Casal Lethrinops spec â€œMbasi Creekâ€


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

The new fish entered yesterday.

1 Protomela Taiwan reef (M)...










Trio Copadichromis cyaneus Likoma F2...










and 1 Protomelas marginatus (M) that I couldnÂ´t get a pic.

The stock list is now this:

1 Schiaenochromis fryeri (M)
1 Aulonocara baenschi benga (M)
1 Aulonocara maulana (M)
1 Aulonocara nyassae (M)
1 Aulonocara Rubescens (M)
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (M)
1 Aulonocara sp (hibrido) (M)
1 Metriaclima greshakei (M)
1 Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda"(M)
1 Protomela Taiwan reef (M)
Trio Copadichromis cyaneus Likoma F2
Couple Lethrinops spec â€œMbasi Creekâ€


----------



## aussieafricans

what are the plants in the tank with sand :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

The plants are Anubias nana and Valinerias gigantea and spiralis. 
Today I had another one...



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Doane

I was just wondering if I could get a pic of the back side of your tank and how you got all the electrical to work, I would love to do a setup like that! Is that dry wall? Does it border another room or is the whole setup mobile?


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



Doane said:


> I was just wondering if I could get a pic of the back side of your tank and how you got all the electrical to work, I would love to do a setup like that! Is that dry wall? Does it border another room or is the whole setup mobile?


Tomorow IÂ´ll try to get a pic from the backstage of the sistem but itÂ´s stuck to the main wall. The wall is the wall that connects to the building next to me.

I really donÂ´t know whatÂ´s a dry wall!

Meanwhile I had another fish - this time a Aulonocara rubescens male...










































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## shadowdrag0n

HEY,
VERY NICE TANk. what plant are in the background.? anubias and? does those long plant require any special treatment?
thanks


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



shadowdrag0n said:


> HEY,
> VERY NICE TANk. what plant are in the background.? anubias and? does those long plant require any special treatment?
> thanks


Those are Vallisneria americana (gigantea) a very comon plant here. They are really strong and grow fast reaching up to six feet long. They are very hardy.

http://wetwebmedia.com/pondsubwebindex/vallisnerias.htm

http://www.tropica.com/default.asp

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## aussieafricans

do you have to add anything to the water for the Vallisneria americana (gigantea) to grow or can you just add it to the tank. :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

aussieafricans said:


> do you have to add anything to the water for the Vallisneria americana (gigantea) to grow or can you just add it to the tank. :thumb:


Just ad it to the tank! As you can see I only have white sand.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## eoconnor

I'm positive, Ad Konigs states that Peacocks can be maintained in pairs if you keep enough of them. A few will not work, for this you require at least 2F per male.

to the OP- Dry Wall is like a soft wall made of plaster, not hard wood. It's kind of a dumb term I know because all walls are dry in the end.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Another update. The news are the entrance of a Protomelas similis...















And some random photos...





































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Today I had 2 Pseudotropheus acei msuli and 4 Pseudotropheus acei black tanzania to the main tank (they were already in the growth tank)...






Here are some pics of the back stage...




























And the view from the living room...










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

This weekend I had more 3 Pseudotropheus acei msuli... now they are five...















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## jimmie

nice in wall tank join the club..


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



jimmie said:


> nice in wall tank join the club..


My tank isnÂ´t really an in wal tank!

Meanwhile yesterday my couple of Protomelas similis start spawing... check out the videos:











Now the female is on the refugium alone and quiet...



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

I had another fish to the tank... a Copadichromis azureus...











The pic of the all aquarium...










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Malawi Hawk

I'm Jealous!


----------



## Cole1309

so do you just wait till the female spits and then put her back in the main tank or do you strip at some point before?


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



Cole1309 said:


> so do you just wait till the female spits and then put her back in the main tank or do you strip at some point before?


IÂ´m planning to take the eggs out at the 18/19 th day.
SheÂ´s not alone and thatÂ´s why I need to take the eggs out...

No aquÃ¡rio superior (o infantÃ¡rio!) tenho agora a crescer diversas espÃ©cies... Aqui fica um vÃ­deo e algumas fotos:

































I have with her:

6 Pseudotropheus acei â€œMsuliâ€


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

The Protomelas similis are born the day before yesterday - I took them out at the 16th day...










Meanwhile today I puyt some new plants in the main tank...














































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

With the arrival of my new Canon EOS 20D some new pics...

Aulonocara jacofreibergi










Copadichromis azureus



















Aulonocara baenchi benga










Pseudotropheus acei "msuli"




























Aulonocara rubescens










Aulonocara maulana










Protomelas similis










Protomelas sp "taiwan reef"



















The plecos...



















Acei "Black TanzÃ¢nia"...










And finaly feeding time...




























The all setup...










... and the kids...



















... they are:

6 Pseudotropheus acei â€œMsuliâ€


----------



## CDMOK

Diogo,

That full-tank shot is just beautiful. If I decide to do plants, I'm replicating your aquascaping style. Wonderful!


----------



## thevein

great pics, nice lighting and healthy fish, great job


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Thanks for your nice feedback!
IÂ´de just divided the "kids" and put the bigger ones into a cube with 50x50x50 cm

In the refuge...










18 Protomelas similis
12 Melanochromis joanjohnsonae

In the cube...



















6 Pseudotropheus acei â€œMsuliâ€


----------



## copasetic

Awsome fish diogo... i think the peacock you have labelled as Aulonocara maulana is a Aulo. lwanda.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



copasetic said:


> Awsome fish diogo... i think the peacock you have labelled as Aulonocara maulana is a Aulo. lwanda.


YouÂ´re absolutely right! My mistake.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Andrius

hmm i have both Aulonocara rubescens and Aulonocara jacofreibergi, and always thought that they're same species just male and female..? :-? if Aulonocara jacofreibergi is "eureka", then how is Aulonocara rubescens called?

P.S. Nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



Andrius said:


> hmm i have both Aulonocara rubescens and Aulonocara jacofreibergi, and always thought that they're same species just male and female..? :-? if Aulonocara jacofreibergi is "eureka", then how is Aulonocara rubescens called?


Not all aulonocaras as a common name as this eureka as - just that. Be shure that jacobfreibergi and rubescens are quite diferent. I think that the rubescens is called "red ruby"

Meanwhile here are some new pics - another Acei "msuli" with eggs on the mouth. I have 3 on this condition!










And 2 new full layout pics taken with my new Sigma 24-70 mm f/2.8



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## eoconnor

Were you at all worried the basalt you got from the ocean might have contaminants in it? Obviously they were fine because your fish look healthy but did you boil it or leach it? I love the look of the 'natural' rocks, I used to use them in San Diego (from river beds though), but in the UK all I have got is slate or coral and I don't like it as much. Also what is the substrate? Is that sand or crushed coral?

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi Eric,



eoconnor said:


> Were you at all worried the basalt you got from the ocean might have contaminants in it? Obviously they were fine because your fish look healthy but did you boil it or leach it? I love the look of the 'natural' rocks, I used to use them in San Diego (from river beds though), but in the UK all I have got is slate or coral and I don't like it as much. Also what is the substrate? Is that sand or crushed coral?


The basalts are from our shore and we use it for a long time with no history of problems! I do heaven knew that they could have those kind of issues. I bought them from a local store but I donÂ´t think that they were boiled.

The substract is silica sand used in pool filters.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## F8LBITEva

very nice fish, that last picture is my new wallpaper


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Here are some new pics...














































And I got some huge anubias...



















After some cuts the final result in the aquarium...



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Fogelhund

Great looking tank Diogo. :thumb: :fish:


----------



## FloodXL

You have a truly gorgeous aquarium. Very natural, excellent fish selection. Cheers!


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Thank you both for your comments!
Here are some fotos and videos. The first one from my 100 **** of Pseud. Acei Msuli and Black TÃ¢nzania...






A pic of the **** and after the parents - the 3 females and the male on the right...



















And a video of the main tank...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## FloodXL

Your Acei are spectacular. How has it been so far with putting them in with the peacocks? Also, how have they been with the other variant of Acei that I see you have. This is seriously one of the top cichlid tanks I have seen online. Your plants look great, are you doing anything special for them (CO2, fertilizers, etc.)?


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



FloodXL said:


> Your Acei are spectacular. How has it been so far with putting them in with the peacocks? Also, how have they been with the other variant of Acei that I see you have. This is seriously one of the top cichlid tanks I have seen online. Your plants look great, are you doing anything special for them (CO2, fertilizers, etc.)?


The aceiÂ´s just donÂ´t care about the peacocks! They are very calm into each other and also with the black tÃ¢nzania. I must say that itÂ´s the ideal mbuna to keep with peacocks.

The plants just got the light (4x80W T5) nothing else.
Here are some pics of the 2 maternitys and also the full system with the doors open...

The first one (50x50x30 cm) with the 80 msuli and 20 black tÃ¢nzania










The second one (50x50x50 cm) with 18 Protomelas similis, 10 Melanochromis joanjonhsoane and 10 Metriaclima estherae










All the others went to a growth tank with 100x40x50 cm (6 Pseudotropheus acei â€œMsuliâ€


----------



## FloodXL

:drooling: one **** of a system! I only keep Mbuna and 1 Hap. Your tank makes me want to do a peacock/acei tank when I get my 240 someday, I was planning on doing all Mbuna.


----------



## aussieafricans

it doesnt really look like a 185 gallon to me. do you have the dimensions 

i dont mean to be rude or anything it just doesnt look like it. :thumb:


----------



## Peacock88

WOW I'm confident this will win tank of the month!!!

Man i envy your fish/plant keeping skills, picture taking, fish, everything.
When i'm older and wealthy I'll remember this tank and set mine up the same.

Oh and you've inspired me to put vals from my 10g into my 90g when it comes.

This is an awesome tank, keep taking pics and showin off your fish! :thumb:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

First of all tanks for all your coments!



aussieafricans said:


> it doesnt really look like a 185 gallon to me. do you have the dimensions
> 
> i dont mean to be rude or anything it just doesnt look like it. :thumb:


No probs! Your right - the tank itÂ´s not 185 gallon. If IÂ´m not wrong 185 gallon are almost 650 liters and thatÂ´s the amount of water that I have in the all system (including sump and refugium)

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## jenandcoffee

he looks like my fish kind of?

when i bought him from lfs i was told that he was a peacock but aparently its a sciaenochromis fryeri!


----------



## jenandcoffee

btw- your tanks & fish are awsome!


----------



## Regulatorocks

i love the way your Acei school together in this video. do they do that frequently?? also, i like how you incorporated two different kinds of Acei. Is there a risk of crossbreeding between the black tanzanian and the Msuli?? do they mingle together pretty often? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62KStsd4 ... re=related

i want to replicate the schooling Acei in my future tank.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



Regulatorocks said:


> i love the way your Acei school together in this video. do they do that frequently?? also, i like how you incorporated two different kinds of Acei. Is there a risk of crossbreeding between the black tanzanian and the Msuli?? do they mingle together pretty often?


That video has a couple of months now and the aceiÂ´s used to mingle but now they school with their kind. The msuli and the blakc tÃ¢nzania donÂ´t school anymore and they really donÂ´t care about each other. I had **** from 3 of the females of msuli and 1 from the black tÃ¢nzania and they never try to crossbreed.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Some new pics - first the **** of black tÃ¢nzania and the msuli that are growing...



















The similis and estherae red...



















The dad similis, fryeri and azureus...




























And a couple of pics of the all layout...



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Gibbs

You have the nicest tank and best set up i have ever seen. i's just amazing.
Love your fish opcorn:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Thanks!

Two new videos just coming out of my cell..

OlÃ¡,

2 vÃ­deos acabados de fazer...











Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## rozzomono

hey i was curious what the species is in the JPG-4 picture, the blue one almost purple. I have the same exact fish and im trying to identify all my fish in my aquarium. The local fish supply stores call these fish assorted african cichlids. Its really frustrating. Beautiful aquarium by the way. New to the hobby, trying to soak up as much as possible. Thanx guys


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



rozzomono said:


> hey i was curious what the species is in the JPG-4 picture, the blue one almost purple. I have the same exact fish and im trying to identify all my fish in my aquarium. The local fish supply stores call these fish assorted african cichlids. Its really frustrating. Beautiful aquarium by the way. New to the hobby, trying to soak up as much as possible. Thanx guys


I really donÂ´t know whatÂ´s the picture that you mentioned but if itÂ´s this one...










... itÂ´s a male Protomelas similis.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## fishlover01

They don't even have a smiley that matches my reaction to this tank...All I can say is wow....just..just..wow opcorn:

Great job, I'd never take my eyes off that thing if it was in my house, the family would get jealous :lol:


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Some new pics...

Aulonocara baenchi benga









Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda"









Protomelas sp "taiwan reef"









And 2 males - acei "msuli" and acei "black tanzÃ¢nia"...


















And some pics of the kids - acei "msuli" e "black tÃ¢nzania" with less than a month they are really growing

























~

And one pic of the aquarium were I have Protomelas similis, Melanochromis joanjonhsoane and Metriaclima estherae










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## lexi73

Great tank! its breathtaking!

Wondering about your photos---you take great shots....are you using a overhead flash? or just using the natural light and your 2.8 sigma?

great pics and fish!


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



lexi73 said:


> Wondering about your photos---you take great shots....are you using a overhead flash? or just using the natural light and your 2.8 sigma?


No flash used in all upper pics! They were taken with the Canon 50mm f/2.8
Here is a pic (also without flash) of a new member of my tank

Sciaenochromis fryeri 'Iceberg Maleri'...










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## FloodXL

nice addition!


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Some news! I took of all the haplos and made a acei aquarium, just with acei msuli and acei black tÃ¢nzania...





































Now I have 15 Pseud acei "msuli" and the 4 Pseud. acei "black tÃ¢nzania".

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Gibbs

Very very nice nice :drooling: 
First time i ever seen that combo.
What did you do with all the Haps?


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,



 Gibbs said:


> What did you do with all the Haps?


They were all sold!

Here are the pics of another spaw...














































Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

And a vÃ­deo...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## FloodXL

Woah! Why did you sell the Peacocks????????????????????? NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aussieafricans

i second the NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aramz

I 3rd that. I eagerly await this answer. Life at work takes a back seat.


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

DonÂ´t worry IÂ´m not sick or/and crazy! I just wanted to do something diferent... I love the aceis and they really are one of a kind!

Meanwhile today I had some more sand to the tank...




























Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

This aquarium has you can see it above no longer exists! Yesterday a took the decision to transform it into a Tanganyika one. So please visit me in the Sub-fÃ³rum below!










http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 92#1189492

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Hoosier Tank

From Haps to Acei to Tangs in 2 weeks?! whats up, you own stock in a LFS? :lol:


----------



## FloodXL

BOO THIS MAN!!!!!!!!! BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-?

I had a feeling you might do that, having looked at your other Tang post. I must say as nice as your tank is, I am dissapointed. You had one of the nicest Malawi setups I have ever seen and you already had a Tang tank. Just my opinion, as long as you are happy it is all that matters. Thanks for the inspiration though as I am about to move my mbuna to my apartment and my set up will look better now having seen your tank. But again, I must.................... BOO!


----------



## Diogo Lopes

Hi,

Sorry if I disapoint you all...! :roll: 
I must say that the Tanganyikas are more interesting than the Malawis and my decision was made uppon that.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## FloodXL

Don't get me wrong, I love Tanganyika cichlids. In fact when I started my malawi tank, the intial plan was to do that. Enjoy your tank! Like I said, it is whatever makes you happy that is important. :fish:


----------

